# Class 190 - NSW Invitations for Sep 2017



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello All,

I had written to the NSW Skilled Immigration Team asking whether the process of inviting applicants is on hold or ongoing. They've replied saying, *"Please note that we are currently reviewing the NSW 190 skilled occupation list for the 2017/18 program year. Updates will be published on our website in due course. I suggest you visit our website regularly."*

So, hopefully all the 70 pointers should receive an invitation from NSW by next week. Also, within their signature, the website mentioned is NSW Department of Industry. I did go through this website, but, I couldn't find any page, where it shows about the number of invitations sent in the last few months and/or about the past/present/future invitation rounds (I am aware that their invitation process is not specific to any date).

Anyway let's hope for some good news soon. Have a good weekend everyone! 

Thanks,

Suhail.
*190 EOI Updated Date for NSW: *21-Jun-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*190 Points:* 70


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Mates,

Can anyone confirm the progress in NSW.


Regards


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

i am hearing 15th september is estimated date for new nsw 190 list.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sumitsagar said:


> i am hearing 15th september is estimated date for new nsw 190 list.


I'm surprised that you didn't receive an invitation. We both have the same points


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

suhailsayed said:


> So, hopefully all the 70 pointers should receive an invitation from NSW by next week.


Unsure where you got this idea, but that is an unlikely scenario. NSW appear not to invite for all skills on a continuous basis. As best as I can understand they will have a number of occasions during the year where a particular skill will be invited. On those occasions they will invite based on a combination of points, English and experience. There is no "cut off" as such, but previous invites are those that with top end points for English, Experience or high end for both. Assuming that "all the 70 pointers" will get an invite is unrealistic I'm afraid.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

I have no Experience. My friend with D. O. E of January is waiting with 70+5 with superior English. 



commie_rick said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > i am hearing 15th september is estimated date for new nsw 190 list.
> ...


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

If Internal Auditor stays in the Occupation List, is there any chance I could get an Invitation with 75+5 as the cut off for auditors is 75 and everyone would have 75+5 actually? 

My DOE is end of August. 

Kind Regards


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Unsure where you got this idea, but that is an unlikely scenario. NSW appear not to invite for all skills on a continuous basis. As best as I can understand they will have a number of occasions during the year where a particular skill will be invited. On those occasions they will invite based on a combination of points, English and experience. There is no "cut off" as such, but previous invites are those that with top end points for English, Experience or high end for both. Assuming that "all the 70 pointers" will get an invite is unrealistic I'm afraid.


Okay FFacs. I should've been clear. I meant 70 pointers belonging to 261313 - Software Engineer job stream. Let us see if I am successful next week. Any idea which job occupations are presently getting invited by NSW?

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> If Internal Auditor stays in the Occupation List, is there any chance I could get an Invitation with 75+5 as the cut off for auditors is 75 and everyone would have 75+5 actually?
> 
> My DOE is end of August.
> 
> Kind Regards


How are your scores on English and experience?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

suhailsayed said:


> Okay FFacs. I should've been clear. I meant 70 pointers belonging to 261313 - Software Engineer job stream. Let us see if I am successful next week. Any idea which job occupations are presently getting invited by NSW?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Suhail.


Sadly no. They seem to just invite a batch from a particular skill, then no more for a while, then another batch. It's a competitive process, so for any one skill only a subset will be invited. Those with high scores for English and/or experience appear to be best placed. Those with high scores for age/partner skills and low for E&E tend to fair less well.


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

FFacs said:


> How are your scores on English and experience?


English - 20 points
Experience - 10 points (5 years)


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> English - 20 points
> Experience - 10 points (5 years)


You're in with a pretty good shout. Don't take that to mean anything certain, but you'll be up there with the group who have a chance. Not everyone is going to have 75+5. There will be hundreds with <75 points hoping for something. Many of the 75 pointers will be content to wait for 189 rather than have the cost and obligations of 190. The 189 queue isn't sprinting through the 75 pointers, but those filing today would be expecting an invite before December, I would guess, so I can't imagine many file 190 EOI.


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Sadly no. They seem to just invite a batch from a particular skill, then no more for a while, then another batch. It's a competitive process, so for any one skill only a subset will be invited. Those with high scores for English and/or experience appear to be best placed. Those with high scores for age/partner skills and low for E&E tend to fair less well.


I am a previous UK Graduate/Resident. My English PTE-A scores are as follows: L:90, R:79, W:90 and S:90.

*189 EOI Updated Date:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Updated Date for NSW:* 21-Jun-2017
*190 EOI Created Date for VIC:* 03-Jul-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*189 Points:* 65
*190 Points:* 70

Still awaiting an Invitation.

Thanks,

Suhail.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi mates,

NSW processing the cases. Can any one guide.

Thanks


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> NSW processing the cases. Can any one guide.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Asif,

Do you mean if NSW is reviewing the EOI's? Yes, but, I am not sure what job occupations are getting or will be getting invited. If you are asking about NSW processing times, then they do not have a specific date when they send invitations. It is an ongoing process and not restricted to any specific day/date. Hope this helps!

Regards,

Suhail.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

suhailsayed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had written to the NSW Skilled Immigration Team asking whether the process of inviting applicants is on hold or ongoing. They've replied saying, *"Please note that we are currently reviewing the NSW 190 skilled occupation list for the 2017/18 program year. Updates will be published on our website in due course. I suggest you visit our website regularly."*
> 
> ...


This is a generic reply from NSW since July 2017.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

Sorry If this is not the exact place to ask this question, can anyone please tell me that on an average in a month or a year how many rounds are being conducted by the nsw for invitations, as it is pretty much unclear online. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sorry If this is not the exact place to ask this question, can anyone please tell me that on an average in a month or a year how many rounds are being conducted by the nsw for invitations, as it is pretty much unclear online.
> 
> Thanks in advance


the number of invitations by nsw is anybody's guess. ur right , theres no such info.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm new to this thread. I have checked my probable score to be 65-70 fr the post of Accountant as per my credentials. Still to give PTE.. Have been reading some other threads so came to know that ppl with 75 points will be hard to get 190 VISA.
can anyone clarify as to how much openings would come and when under 190 for Accountant post ?


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Hello Folks, 

Checking to see if anyone has received an 190 NSW - Nomination invitation?

Also - I've read on forums, that NSW invites to apply for nomination and then once approved the Visa invitation is sent. Is this true?

Cheers


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I got NSW invite for 261312 with 70 points, DOE - 28-04-2017.
I got the invite on 22nd November, it took me almost 6 months to get the invite.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Dear Mates,

Any news for invitation from NSW for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer.

Regards


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I'm surprised that you didn't receive an invitation. We both have the same points


do I need to submit any document in nsw govt site for class190?
I ve only submitted eoi only

thanks


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got NSW invite for 261312 with 70 points, DOE - 28-04-2017.
> I got the invite on 22nd November, it took me almost 6 months to get the invite.


congrats,

need one help-
do I need to submit any document in nsw govt site for class190?
I ve only submitted eoi only.Is there any other process apart from eoi submission?

thanks


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

You need to submit a separate EOI for subclass 190 selecting the state as NSW (This is suggested)
After that you need to ensure all the necessary documents are ready if you get an invite.

Nothing else.


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> You need to submit a separate EOI for subclass 190 selecting the state as NSW (This is suggested)
> After that you need to ensure all the necessary documents are ready if you get an invite.
> 
> Nothing else.


ok thanks,

I ve submitted eoi for subclass 190 (nsw)
total pts-65

expected to add 5 pts soon


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> You need to submit a separate EOI for subclass 190 selecting the state as NSW (This is suggested)
> After that you need to ensure all the necessary documents are ready if you get an invite.
> 
> Nothing else.


Hi Ravi ... which occupation code are you applying from? Do you have any insights on ANZSCO code 2334 Electronics Engineering?


----------

